

Classy: Expressive, flexible, and powerful stylesheets for native iOS apps - shinvee
http://classy.as/

======
samirmenon
This seems like one of those things that should've existed from the very
start.

~~~
chillacy
It's certainly cool, but it is kind of opposite to the whole idea of having
Interface Builder in the first place.

~~~
myko
Not really. It would be awesome if iOS had a system like this (or similar to
Android's style engine) and it were reflected within IB.

As it is I setup all my UIAppearance proxies in code and things look weird in
IB (which confuses my designers until I actually show them the running
application).

------
killion
It would be great to have a comparison with Pixate.

------
dk8996
It would be nice to have a demo or screenshots.

